# Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt



## M. Polle (11. Februar 2010)

*Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Guten Abend, mir ist vorhin ein kleines Missgeschick passiert

Habe einen unbekannten Dateityp öffnen wollen und habe die Windowsfrage: "Programm öffnen mit..." mit dem dazugehörigen Programm öffnen wollen. Leider habe ich da vergessen, den Haken "für alle Programme auswählen" wegzunehmen. Seitdem werden bei mir alle Programmverknüpfungen mit eben diesem für den unbekannten Dateityp gedachtem Programm geöffnet.

Kurz gesagt: Jede Verknüpfung startet ein und dasselbe Programm.

Wie kann man das wieder rückgängig machen, sprich, dass jede Verknüpfung das dazugehörige Programm startet?

LG
M. Polle


----------



## sph3re (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Versuchs mal mit einem Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Eigenschaften und dann gibts im oberen Drittel ne Eigenschaft "Öffnen mit..." da auf Ändern und dann kannst dir das raussuchen was du starten willst


----------



## M. Polle (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Jaja, das weiß ich, so habe ich das ja auch leider erst mal geändert. Aber das Problem ist, dass jede Verknüpfung aufm PC ein und dasselbe Programm öffnet (Auslogics Disc Defrag). Wenn ich versuche, dass die Verknüpfung ein anderes Programm öffnet, funktioniert das auch, aber ich habe keine Lust, das mit jeder erdenklichen Verknüpfung durchzuführen


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Versuch´s  mal mit der Systemwiederherstellung (paar Tage zurück)


----------



## M. Polle (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

War bei mir praktischerweise deaktiviert...und ich hatte das nicht bemerkt...


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

irgend nen ordner öffnen, in die ordneroptionen (bei xp: extras->ordneroptionen), da gibts nen reiter dateitypen. da einfach die endung raussuchen und bearbeiten oder löschen (dann isse wieder unbekannt). dateien ohne endung können eh keinem programm zugewiesen werden. gibts in win7 auch, vista also mit sicherheit auch. nur wars bei win7 bissl komplizierter, wenn man nur xp gewohnt is.


----------



## Wincenty (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Vielleicht ne bloede Idee aber wie waere es alle Verknuepfungen zu loeschen und neue erstellen?


----------



## M. Polle (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne bloede Idee aber wie waere es alle Verknuepfungen zu loeschen und neue erstellen?



Tjaaa, wenns nur so einfach wäre
Hab ich schon versucht, aber es werden auch neu angelegte Verknüpfungen nur mit dem einen Programm geöffnet


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

ich bin grad argh verwirrt. was meinst du eigentlich mit "verknüpfung"? eine verknüpfung an sich (also das symbol mit diesem pfeil im kleinen weisen kästchen) kann man nicht mit irgendeinem programm öffnen. die datei, auf die die verknüpfung "verlinkt" dagegen schon. und wenn diese datei vom typ .abc is, dann kannst du das auf oben beschriebenem weg beheben, indem du da eben nach dem dateityp .abc suchst und diese angabe dort einfach löscht oder eben so änderst, das das richtige programm zum starten genutzt wird.

aber wenn ich zum bsp ne verknüpfung zur datei test.txt habe und noch eine hallo_welt.abc und ich sage, dass die txt mit paint geöffnet werden soll, dann is doch aber die hallo_welt.abc davon nich betroffen. klar dass dann alle verknüpfungen zu .txt's oder eben .txt's selber versucht werden mit paint zu öffnen, aber eine verknüpfung zu einer .abc datei, wird deswegen immernoch nich von paint geöffnet (wenn das nich auch auf paint gelegt wurde natürlich ^^). ich kapier das problem an sich glaube noch nich so ganz ^^


----------



## M. Polle (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Ouh hm, is auch echt beschissen zu erklären.
Ich hab mal nen Screen gemacht, um zu veranschauliche, was bei mir los ist. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass die Verlinkung als solches nicht mehr zu existieren scheint, sondern sobald ich auf eine Verlinkung klicke, nur das eine Programm gestartet wird, als wäre es ne selbstständige .exe Datei.

So wie in diesem Fenster sehen bei mir alle Verknüpfungen aus, ich kann allein das Programm ändern, das durch das klicken auf egal welche Verlinkung auch immer, geöffnet wird.


----------



## Silvecio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Hi,

ich glaub, ich verstehe es.

Verknüpfungen sind im Prinzip auch kleine Dateien mit der Endung *.lnk
Diesen Dateityp müsstest Du in den Ordneroptionen suchen und den Eintrag dort löschen.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## DarkMo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

war ja auch meine idee. nur bei mir stehn die garnich mit dabei irgendwie ^^


----------



## Silvecio (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Ja, bei Dir und bei mir auch nicht, weil bei uns alles korrekt ist.
Ich würde es ja mal ausprobieren und lnk-Dateien mit nem Programm verknüpfen.

Nur.... dann hab ich das Problem ja auch 

Edit: wenn ich lnk-Dateien von Hand verknüpfen will, kommt nen Warnhinweis, das dieser Typ schon mit "Verknüpfung" verknüpft ist. Gefunden habe ich den Eintrag lnk nur über die Registry.


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Alle Verknüpfungen auf ein Programm gelegt*

Guten Tarrg die Herren! 

Ich hatte bis eben das gleiche Problem und stand bereits kurz vor einer Neuinstallation. Bei mir war es erst der Mediaplayer und dann der Explorer (was keine gute Idee war...). 

Ich war auch bereits in der Registry gelandet. Da gibt es einen Eintrag namens "ProgID". Dieser Eintrag ist mit dem entsprechenden Programm belegt. Löschen kann ich diesen Eintrag nicht. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. Des Rätsels (krude) Lösung:

Den gesamten Ordner mit dem Wert löschen (komisch, den einzelnen Eintrag löschen geht nicht, wohl aber den gesamten Ordner mit dem Eintrag  )

Da gehts lang -> regedit öffnen...

HKEY_CURRENT_USER/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/FileExts/.lnk

Den .lnk-Ordner löschst du einfach. Sichere ihn aber lieber vorher. Ich hab es nicht getan. Ist zwar nichts weiter passiert, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------

